# CPU0: Unexpected LVT TMR Interrupt! (Cerrado)

## Drake

Hola!!

soy nuevo esta comunidad, vengo de arch linux.. estoy verde por probar esta distro.. pero no es muy facil de instalarla que digamos....

mi problema es ese.. cuando trato de escribir algo.. me aparece este mensaje: CPU0: Unexpected LVT TMR Interrupt! y no me deja escribir..

Gentoo 2010 Netinstall.

si alguien sabe algo le agradesco..

¿ Alguien tiene algun video de instalacion o algun documental un poco mas pequeño que el Handbook ?.

Gracias de antemano.Last edited by Drake on Wed Mar 17, 2010 11:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tu problema se parece mucho a este bug reportado. Si ya tienes un Linux corriendo, no necesitas nada mas para poder instalar Gentoo. Usa tu actual instalación de Arch para realizar cómodamente la instaalación de Gentoo siguiendo el handbook.

¿Mas pequeño que el Handbook? No se me ocurre como.

Todo lo que se menciona en el handbook es imprescindible.

Salud!

----------

## Drake

ya tube qu einstalar gentoo 2008.. funciono.. pero tengo problema con la grub parece :S

----------

## pcmaster

Prueba a iniciar el PC usando el System Rescue CD.

http://www.sysresccd.org/P%C3%A1gina_principal

----------

## Drake

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Prueba a iniciar el PC usando el System Rescue CD.
> 
> http://www.sysresccd.org/P%C3%A1gina_principal

 

gracias.. fue un error mio del grub.conf.. muchas gracais igual..

----------

